
The fake history – and the real one – behind the inventing of ‘Monopoly’ - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/book-party/wp/2015/02/18/the-fake-history-and-the-real-one-behind-the-inventing-of-monopoly/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9050666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9050666)

